# Need Id



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Is this ROTALA INDICA or LINDERNIA SP.'INDIA'
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say LINDERNIA SP.'INDIA'

The Rotala has more leafs per axial


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The _Lindernia_.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Lindernia india and I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you Newt and Cavan Allen.



matt1212 said:


> Lindernia india and I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I can sell some to you, matt1212


----------

